# '07 Orca finally featured on Orbea European website



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

https://www.orbea.com/ingles/interior.php?tipo=1&familia=1&gama=1

The link above is the English version if you choose Great Britian as your region. It seems to be there on the German language site also. There's a glitch in that the green model picture is still the '06 when you click on the Euskatel colors but they may be changing over the website as we speak. Looks like they are not revealing the Euskatel colors yet.

So far the Orbea-usa website still shows the '06 models and prices...


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

jesus those are nice, i could almost jerk one out to those, hot dang


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

All of those colors won't be available in the US though. Only Bronze, Orange, Blue and White. However, the new full carbon women's bike (Diva) will come in that soft blue, pistachio green and of course pink. That purple is horrid...what were they thinking?


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

I dig the purple...and I don't think it's feminine...I'd sport it...


----------

